# pattern making castings and noodles letters



## celsoari (Jan 29, 2018)

how i make a pattern making castings for aluminum and a trick with noodles (audio in portuguese)






greetings from Brazil


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jan 29, 2018)

Great idea!


----------

